# Trap doors



## maine123

I am sorry for this question, but how do the trap doors work. All i have seen are pictures of them, but I just don't understand how they work


----------



## Matt D.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff91/BirdsOfAFeatherLofts/trapdoors.jpg


----------



## maine123

that website isn't working on my computer


----------



## zimmzimm3

basically what they are are little mettal rods that can swing. the bottom of the rods are resting on a frame. so the pigeons can push the bobs one way but when they try and push them back the other way the trap gets stuck on the frame.


----------



## Grim

It is a one way door. It is that simple.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=7&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3


----------



## Elizabethy

*I've also wondered about that...*

If it's a one-way door, which way? They can go out but not return? Probably not... so you LET them out some other way and then they return through the one-way entrance? What if you want them to be able to come and go as they please? AND you don't want hawks coming in?


----------



## Lovebirds

Elizabethy said:


> If it's a one-way door, which way? They can go out but not return? Probably not... so you LET them out some other way and then they return through the one-way entrance? What if you want them to be able to come and go as they please? AND you don't want hawks coming in?


Yes, they can only go in but not out through the bobs. Some people have the bobs fixed so that the whole set can be lifted up and the birds can be let out, then they drop the bobs back down for the birds to come back in to the loft. My loft is set up that I have a window that the birds go outside through and then I close the window and they have to come back through the trap/bobs to get back in. As far as the hawks........if your birds can go through it, so can a hawk and cat and racoon and...........if you want your birds to be free all the time, then you just have to live with the fact that some day, some time, something will go in the loft besides your birds. Other than that, you have to keep the birds to a pretty strict schedule.....they go out, fly and back in. Then you lock the bobs down so that nothing else can go through.


----------



## Grim

i posted the wrong link here is an example of a simple bob trap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by2UOlrPaGw


----------



## aussiegirl

excelent pics, thanks, i am making the traps this weekend and those pics are exactly what i needed.


----------



## spirit wings

zimmzimm3 said:


> basically what they are are little mettal rods that can swing. the bottom of the rods are resting on a frame. so the pigeons can push the bobs one way but when they try and push them back the other way the trap gets stuck on the frame.


trap doors for the clueless, that made me lol... I had to buy one and look at it in person before I was sure how it worked. I would have really liked that link before that.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The simplest trap door is just a hinged piece of plywood(on the inside) over an opening of your loft, you have it swing open about 4 or 5 inches and the birds can look into the loft and just drop inside, once in they can't fly out, then to release your birds you just open completely and all the birds can fly out, when your done flying for the day or all the birds are in you can then lock the plywood door shut so nothing can get in! Hope that helps explain some of what you were asking!

I should mention of course you need to train your birds at first which is very easy, you just place the birds in a cage on top of the landing board and let the birds just trap in by themselves or you can do what i did and place them through the trap several times by hand until they start to understand that this is their entrance to the loft, Bob traps work but takes the birds more time to get used to pushing the metal bobs out of the way and i think they still don't like it even if they do know how to use it, the birds are at times reluctant in trapping, while the openness of the drop type trap does make it a bit easier for the birds IMHO! 

I know this probably leads to more questions from those just starting out but ask away someone will answer!


----------



## spirit wings

DEEJAY7950 said:


> The simplest trap door is just a hinged piece of plywood(on the inside) over an opening of your loft, you have it swing open about 4 or 5 inches and the birds can look into the loft and just drop inside, once in they can't fly out, then to release your birds you just open completely and all the birds can fly out, when your done flying for the day or all the birds are in you can then lock the plywood door shut so nothing can get in! Hope that helps explain some of what you were asking!
> 
> I should mention of course you need to train your birds at first which is very easy, you just place the birds in a cage on top of the landing board and let the birds just trap in by themselves or you can do what i did and place them through the trap several times by hand until they start to understand that this is their entrance to the loft, Bob traps work but takes the birds more time to get used to pushing the metal bobs out of the way and i think they still don't like it even if they do know how to use it, the birds are at times reluctant in trapping, while the openness of the drop type trap does make it a bit easier for the birds IMHO!
> 
> I know this probably leads to more questions from those just starting out but ask away someone will answer!


any one else have opinion on the trap types. which one do the pijns like the best?


----------



## Lovebirds

DEEJAY7950 said:


> The simplest trap door is just a hinged piece of plywood(on the inside) over an opening of your loft, you have it swing open about 4 or 5 inches and the birds can look into the loft and just drop inside, once in they can't fly out, then to release your birds you just open completely and all the birds can fly out, when your done flying for the day or all the birds are in you can then lock the plywood door shut so nothing can get in! Hope that helps explain some of what you were asking!
> 
> I should mention of course you need to train your birds at first which is very easy, you just place the birds in a cage on top of the landing board and let the birds just trap in by themselves or you can do what i did and place them through the trap several times by hand until they start to understand that this is their entrance to the loft, Bob traps work but takes the birds more time to get used to pushing the metal bobs out of the way and i think they still don't like it even if they do know how to use it, the birds are at times reluctant in trapping, while the openness of the drop type trap does make it a bit easier for the birds IMHO!
> 
> I know this probably leads to more questions from those just starting out but ask away someone will answer!


If I could do my traps over again, this is what I would have OR the drop traps. The birds don't like the bobs. They adjust to them and will go through them but I know if I lift my bobs so there's just a hole to go through, they will enter the loft in no time flat. However, I can't redo my traps and my husband won't redo them so I'm stuck with what I've got.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> If I could do my trap over again, this is what I would have OR the drop traps. The birds don't like the bobs. They adjust to them and will go through them but I know if I lift my bobs so there's just a hole to go through, they will enter the loft in time flat. However, I can't redo my traps and my husband won't redo them so I'm stuck with what I've got.


Thanks! I have only bought on trap so, I will return it and go for the drop door, sounds easy and the birds like it more. great!


----------



## rock

I built one like this one below and all the birds including the young that have never been through a trap jumped right through without hesitation their first time. I didn't need to train them at all like with the bobs. I lifted this picture from learning's thread.


----------



## Avion

The only problem I see with the drop trap is a blowing rainy day. It looks like the wind might blow the rain right through the drop trap and into the loft unless you had a way of closing it from the outside.

George


----------



## learning

Avion said:


> The only problem I see with the drop trap is a blowing rainy day. It looks like the wind might blow the rain right through the drop trap and into the loft unless you had a way of closing it from the outside.
> 
> George


My drop trap is in a California aviary where the back part or the roof is clear plexiglass to keep the rain out. Hasn't been a problem yet.

Dan


----------



## zimmzimm3

learning said:


> My drop trap is in a California aviary where the back part or the roof is clear plexiglass to keep the rain out. Hasn't been a problem yet.
> 
> Dan


Would you care to post a picture? Thanks


----------



## learning

zimmzimm3 said:


> Would you care to post a picture? Thanks


Let's try this...I guess this shot is as good as any.

View attachment 8632


Hope this makes a little more sense.

Dan


----------



## zimmzimm3

learning said:


> My drop trap is in a California aviary where the back part or the roof is clear plexiglass to keep the rain out. Hasn't been a problem yet.
> 
> Dan


I still don't understand where the plexiglass is. Could you help me out?


----------



## learning

zimmzimm3 said:


> I still don't understand where the plexiglass is. Could you help me out?


If you look at the top of the aviary you will see the corrugated plexiglass over the trap. This seems to be just enough to keep the rain out and the birds can still enjoy the rain when they are out in the aviary.

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan

I am no expert, but the trap door made out of a hinged piece of plywood on the inside of the loft was very easy to build and the birds have no trouble learning to drop through the opening to gain entry to the loft. I swing it all the way open when they are let out to fly and they know exactly where to go to get back inside. Again, it is very easy to train young birds for this sort of trap.


----------



## aussiegirl

I like the pic above but how does it work, which part is the trap? it looks like the wire type! sorry but im building one today!


----------



## spirit wings

are you looking at learning's trap? if so they drop in and it is at an angle on the inside so they can't fly back out. then I think you can lift it up so it is closed so no critters can get in...i did the simple drop trap which is nothing more than a small door to the outside that you crack open about 4 inches on the bottom so they drop in and then close when all are in or keep it cracked for late comers but the others on the inside can't fly out because it is only open about 4 inches. because it is open slightly on the bottom it is hard for them to fly out. hinges on the top


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Just put in my trap door here's a couple of pics!

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2260/loftbuildingproject018em0.jpg

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6340/loftbuildingproject016ni6.jpg


----------



## spirit wings

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Just put in my trap door here's a couple of pics!
> 
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2260/loftbuildingproject018em0.jpg
> 
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6340/loftbuildingproject016ni6.jpg


dj, how do you keep your doors cracked open for trapping...I'am using a small chain, but I don't like it.


----------



## Pegasus

*Just a suggestion*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eb_ezgyoRo

This 1st is how my trap door looks like before...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOiMZyzJuxA

This 2nd video is how it looks like now...

I call this No-Shy Entry...

Easy to build it and even though you got some stock birds mixed with your flyers, none of them will try to fly out, GUARANTEED ...As you guys can see I didnt take off the bobs, I put it above...Hope my suggestion helps...


----------



## Lovebirds

Pegasus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eb_ezgyoRo
> 
> This 1st is how my trap door looks like before...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOiMZyzJuxA
> 
> This 2nd video is how it looks like now...
> 
> I call this No-Shy Entry...
> 
> Easy to build it and even though you got some stock birds mixed with your flyers, none of them will try to fly out, GUARANTEED ...As you guys can see I didnt take off the bobs, I put it above...Hope my suggestion helps...


I'll see if I can talk hubby into something like that. Looks great!


----------



## Pegasus

*Measurements...*

LB; Thanks for the comment , I know for sure hubby can costumized way better than what I did, I know he is a skill man too...And for my other PT co-members: If you guys want to know what are the measurements of this no-shy entry I made it's: 10" on top, 12" high and 2" on the bottom, every stall is less than 5" wide, I measured my biggest stock bird by it's shoulder...I was thinking to put another piece of plywood for the bird/s who's going in so it will be a lot easier for them to step down but I know for sure there will be a lot of fighting who will be the boss on it...But if I do put a step-down board it will be look like this...In this drawing the top measurement might be longer than the height but that's the measurement I made...


----------



## Lovebirds

Nope, wouldn't put a board at the bottom. You'll surely have one cock bird that will strut and walk the board and not let the other birds in. Been there, done that.


----------



## Pegasus

*Ha ha ha*

You save my time, I left for few minutes and start looking for ply-board to start what's in my head but had a doubt ...I thought about it too, theres always be that ONE tough bird, who will be bossy...I'll add your experienced with mine...


----------



## NavyDT

Hello all,
i decided to make a "No-Shy" entry trap like pegasus posted. i made it exactly like he had put the plans with a entry width of 4.5 inches. the only problem i have found is some of my small young birds can still fly up and get out? here are some pictures. please advise me on what i need to change to get this working ( i did put a hinge on the top so i can lift the whole trap up so they can still exit from the same hole if i so chose. ) 




























like i said please help me because i want to use this style of trap in my loft.
Very Respectfully,
NavyDT


----------



## Pegasus

*Alright Man Awesome*

Way to go Bry...Okay to answer your question, make this stall a little snug on the body of the bird, if I can remember I made mine a little bigger than their body so no one can get out at all and also I put an aluminum piece where they put their feet to grab onto the floor going out, I did this because I noticed that when they grab on the wood while flapping and trying to go out they can manauever and squeeze their body through the stall...Make the stall a little smaller or to give you more idea measure the shoulder of one bird from wing shoulder to the other wing shoulder and give about 1/8-1/4 of an inch bigger on each side, I guaranteed no one can fly out this time...


----------



## Pegasus

*The aluminum piece*

As you can see on this video,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eb_ezgyoRo the aluminum piece (I forgot what its called but that's what we use for the roofing job) that I folded so that none of my bird can grab the bottom part of the stall, even the way I staple the alum.. is vertical (very few horizontal) so their claws or nails will slide once they try to get out...Another thing I want to remind you is, my trap door is so high for my birds to fly out so for them to try to get out they actually have to keep their wings open until they can get a good grip with their feet/claw but I never see NONE of my stock birds nor my flyers try to get out through the stall...I will make another no-shy entry drawing for you maybe this time will work...


Here's the new design below:

I only put this measurements in case you want to make your own measurements but the designs I think will work as well... I would like to take any comments or any suggestions for any changes....


----------



## NavyDT

Pegasus,
i added a small block of wood to prop the door up a little bit more and then added some aluminum to the edge so they have a hard time gripping it, and so far it seams to be working really well. i will let you know if i get any more excapee's
Very Respectfulluy,
NavyDT


----------



## Pegasus

*Hey there!*

Yes I've seen that piece of block that you put there, I know you can always cut another piece of wood to make the bottom a little longer (say 4"), I also forgot to remind you about that aluminum piece so they can't get a grip on the wood...I did a new design (the one I posted on the thread) just in case you will change your current entry to a new design but what ever works for you, Im glad to help...Did you see my old loft with-out the aviary?, now thats where I put their drinker and the bath pans but of course Im not done making some add-ons to my loft...Another reason why I showed you that new design and its a lot different its because; the main factor for them is to fly down and never wonder around whats on the side , just to focus where they are landing on...I also make it more slanted so no one will be stepping on top but they will slide down, but that is only if you want to re-do your entry...Yes let me know if you see them trying to get out (again) but I doubt it, if feet cant get a grip they cant get out...Good luck to you...


----------



## vwchopperman

is there any way to put the trap inside the door you use to let them out? also anyone have a picture on the trap door idea where it hinges at the top and once your done letting them out you leave it proped open a few inches i'd like to see how this works


----------



## DynaBMan

vwchopperman said:


> is there any way to put the trap inside the door you use to let them out? also anyone have a picture on the trap door idea where it hinges at the top and once your done letting them out you leave it proped open a few inches i'd like to see how this works


See if the pictures in this thread help you out. They are of my loft and trap door system.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/loft-completed-27252.html


----------



## vwchopperman

NavyDT said:


> Pegasus,
> i added a small block of wood to prop the door up a little bit more and then added some aluminum to the edge so they have a hard time gripping it, and so far it seams to be working really well. i will let you know if i get any more excapee's
> Very Respectfulluy,
> NavyDT


do you have any new pics now that you perfected your traps? i was trying to figure out what you meant about proping the door open? maybe you can get a pic of what it looks like from the outside?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

spirit wings said:


> dj, how do you keep your doors cracked open for trapping...I'am using a small chain, but I don't like it.


 Sorry spirit I just now seen your post ( I've been busy for sure) but to answer your question on how to hold up the trap door, all I do is take a small piece of 1x2 wood and fasten it to the side of the trap at the desired distance i want the opening to be then screw it in so it swivels to open and close! I'll see if I have a picture which can explain better than I can type lol!

You can see in this picture the piece of wood I was talking about, just twist into place you adjust the tension of the wood by using the screw (a long one) so the tension keeps the wood in place until you want to close the trap!
You've probably already figured that out for yourself but I thought i would post cause it may help someone else that maybe confused on the setup I use!


----------



## Lovebirds

Pretty cool DJ..........what's in the little yellow and green cups over the trap doors? I'm SOOOO nosey........


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Renee, those yellow and green ceramic dishes (loaf pans bought at walgreens for a buck) are what I use to place the Grit Blocks in ( I use the "Ideal Grit blocks" I buy from Siegel's pigeon supplies) I don't even break them up, just place the brick in the pan whole, the birds love to pick at it even prefer it over their regular grit which has everything they need! So if the birds love it then I love it also!


----------



## Jay3

DEEJAY7950 said:


> The simplest trap door is just a hinged piece of plywood(on the inside) over an opening of your loft, you have it swing open about 4 or 5 inches and the birds can look into the loft and just drop inside, once in they can't fly out, then to release your birds you just open completely and all the birds can fly out, when your done flying for the day or all the birds are in you can then lock the plywood door shut so nothing can get in! Hope that helps explain some of what you were asking!
> 
> I should mention of course you need to train your birds at first which is very easy, you just place the birds in a cage on top of the landing board and let the birds just trap in by themselves or you can do what i did and place them through the trap several times by hand until they start to understand that this is their entrance to the loft, Bob traps work but takes the birds more time to get used to pushing the metal bobs out of the way and i think they still don't like it even if they do know how to use it, the birds are at times reluctant in trapping, while the openness of the drop type trap does make it a bit easier for the birds IMHO!
> 
> I know this probably leads to more questions from those just starting out but ask away someone will answer!


This makes sense to me. This is what I'll go with. Seems easier for the birds. Thanks.


----------



## Queen

Just thought I would share my new trap thanks to my husbands handy work. Got the idea for the Birmingham Rollers Forum on the site.

Below the trap open for the pigeons to go out and fly









Below inside the trap









Below the pigeons can get outside during the day for sun and cats and snakes can not get in.


----------



## Queen

Trap closed when trapping the birds worked it out the first day I used it.
It is made two 45 degree 100 mmm (4 inch) pipe bents.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

That is very interesting trap you have there Queen. How do the birds react to that the first time they are introduced to it?


----------



## Jay3

That is soooo cooooooool! I'd love to see them coming in!


----------



## Queen

I will try and get a picture of them coming in. The first day we put it in we did not put the pipe in and the birds could go through as they could see in. That got them familiar with the concept the next day we introduced the pipe and it was great viewing watching them look in and then fly off but when night fall came close the had no option and all popped in no trouble. My new young birds went through it the first day they were out no trouble as you all know they watched the others and copy.


----------



## Pegasus

*Queen* are those 6" PVC elbow fittings? That's a new idea to prevent birds from going out...


----------



## Jay3

Oh yes. If you can get pictures, we'd love to see them. How did you guys come up with the idea. I've never seen it before.


----------



## Queen

We got the basic idea of this site and modified it to suit us. It is cheap and works a treat just went out and shot some pics for you to have a look at a bird trapping they don't like to trap if I am in the loft so bit hard to get a frount on picture, they are in quite quick. We don't race but have a Wedding release business in Australia and need the birds to trap as they get home before us. That's why we have white birds


----------



## Queen

Pegasus said:


> *Queen* are those 6" PVC elbow fittings? That's a new idea to prevent birds from going out...


They are 4 '' with 45 degree angle what they call female to female ends. The larger birds have not trouble at getting in.


----------



## LUCKYT

That is a very bright idea! i will remember that! Dave


----------



## RodSD

Roller pigeon fanciers have been using that for a long time. It is a very clever design. It works like a drop trap.


----------



## Jay3

Amazing! I like that design. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## spirit wings

very cool drop trap, that is a great idea. thanks for sharing.


----------



## fastpitch dad

Fastpitch here--
very good idea


----------

